# Looking for Chilliwack real estate agent



## chloe50 (23 Jul 2014)

Can anyone recommend a real estate agent in Chilliwack?  We're retiring there next summer.


----------



## shootemup604 (1 Aug 2014)

PM sent.


----------



## chloe50 (2 Aug 2014)

Thanks, I'll check them out.  Do you know if they have any experience working with military?


----------



## shootemup604 (12 Aug 2014)

I don't know, but there is a huge retired CF community here, so chances are they have.


----------



## chloe50 (14 Aug 2014)

Thanks for the info.  Just one more question.  Are there any areas in Chilliwack or surroundings where we should avoid buying a house?


----------



## OldTanker (15 Aug 2014)

There are areas in and around Chilliwack that are on a flood plain. Try to avoid these areas if you can. Have a look at this website for guidance. http://www.chilliwack.com/main/page.cfm?id=1912


----------



## shootemup604 (16 Aug 2014)

I'd say most of Chilliwack is flood plain.  I'd say the areas to avoid are old Chilliwack, like Gore, Bole, Charles, etc


----------



## chloe50 (16 Aug 2014)

Thank you to both of you for your replies.  The flood plain link is a very helpful resource.  We are aware there are flood plains in Chilliwack and we're also looking for info about areas that may have higher than normal criminal activity.  Somebody once told me to avoid streets within a mile of the downtown core (where the 5 roads meet).  Is this still valid?


----------



## shootemup604 (20 Aug 2014)

Yep, pretty much.  The streets I mentioned are all within a block or two of five corners, and have an unsavoury reputation.  Fairfield Island (North) and Sardis and Promontory (South) are nice suburban areas to live, and Greendale (West) and Rosedale (East) are nice rural areas of Chilliwack.


----------

